# Another New Outback Owner



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi all,
Just got done pulling our new 230 RS Outback home from Holman Motors. 5000 miles was a long haul, but we love the trailer! I thought I'd better jump on here before I had to read anymore posts about my ugly 2 toned cabinets.








The dealership was great. We lost a Maxxair vent cover on the way home, and they're sending a replacement right away.
Just wanted to thank everyone for all of the great posts I've read while I've been lurking.

Beth


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats and welcome!

A new life has begun, enjoy!

Steve


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome!

Best of luck with your new outback.

We are still awaiting delivery of our 250RS - complete with two tone cabinets









Let's see some pictures!!!

Rick


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## deworden (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations on your new Outback!
I think that the 2 tone cabinets are quite nice (we were hoping to see a 2009 at the RV show, but none were to be found).
Hope you will be able to try the new camper out soon!


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.
We were able to camp for 5 nights as we towed it home, so I know already that it is a great fit for us. We don't have any toys/kids to haul, but we do have 2 dogs, so I thought the front cargo area would be a perfect sleeping spot for them. I should know by now that animals always have ideas of their own. By night 5 it was 1 sprawled on the sofa and the other curled up at the foot of the bed! 
Went to Lowe's tonight and got new floor vents and vent filters. I am hoping to keep a few pounds of fur out of the ducts, and have less vent ridges to walk over in bare feet. I'll see if they'll fit tomorrow. 
I'll have to read about how to post a picture. I'm a little computer illiterate when it comes to more than writing.

Beth


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I should have waited "I think"??? My 23RS is titled as a 2009 but I like the windows on the rear slide, the table mounts and the shower walls much better on this trailer. I'll keep my white cabinets though. OBTW Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok... 2500 miles one way, 5 nights.....

Somewhere in the west........ Far west coast.... I'm thinking maybe BC Canada, or upper Alberta maybe also.

Where do you live?

Welcome to the fun!

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to the group, and Congrats on the new OB!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME CONGRATS AND ENJOY !!!*

Lets see some pictures !


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Carey,
You are right on the money!
We drove from Bellingham Washington. Holman was able to beat our best local price by 9K, so we thought it was worth the trip. Thankfully, gas prices came down a bit.
The biggest reason we went with the 230 was the King rear slide. Enough room for us, the dogs and no crawl over to exit. At 5300+ lbs, it weighs about 1000 lbs more than we wanted to pull with our F150, but the trip home was only perilous during the 60 MPH wind gusts in Grand Junction CO.

Beth


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=24148&hl=
Now you can join us here next Summer.
Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers! Hope you get as much enjoyment out of your Outback as most of us do, and you'll love the forum!


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome and congratulations on the new Outback!


----------

